# Nom propi: Biel



## Eva Maria

El nom propi Biel, sabeu si té un nom equivalent en castellà?

O es tracta d'un nom d'origen exclusivament català i no té traducció?

Eva Maria


----------



## betulina

Hola, Eva,

Segons tinc entès, originàriament Biel és el diminutiu de Gabriel, però potser ara ja agafa "personalitat pròpia", diguem-ne, com Laia i Eulàlia. En castellà, Gabriel existeix, però en principi es fa el diminutiu per davant (Gabri).

A veure si algú altre t'hi pot ajudar més.


----------



## Eva Maria

betulina said:


> Hola, Eva,
> 
> Segons tinc entès, originàriament Biel és el diminutiu de Gabriel, però potser ara ja agafa "personalitat pròpia", diguem-ne, com Laia i Eulàlia. En castellà, Gabriel existeix, però en principi es fa el diminutiu per davant (Gabri).
> 
> A veure si algú altre t'hi pot ajudar més.


 
Bet,

Òndia, sí! No me n'havia adonat! És que no recordo conèixer cap Biel, Gabriel.

Potser tens raó i Biel ja és nom propi per sí mateix com comentes respecte a d'altres noms (i casi ningú sap que prové de Gabriel).

Sí, en castellà també he sentit anomenar "Gabi" per "Gabriel".

Un Biel pròpiament dit ens podria treure de dubtes! Toc, toc! Algun Biel per aquí?

EM


----------



## Antpax

Hola Eva,

Jo també he sentit Gabi per Gabriel. El meu cunyat s´anomena Gabriel i hi ha gen que le diuen Gabi i altres que le diuen Gabri. De totes maneres no soc partidari de traduir els nomes propis.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hola Eva,
> 
> Jo també he sentit Gabi per Gabriel. El meu cunyat s´anomena Gabriel i hi ha gen que le diuen Gabi i altres que le diuen Gabri. De totes maneres no soc partidari de traduir els nomes propis.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Estimat Ant,

És veritat! Trobo més bonic i més natural conservar el nom propi original, i també els de les ciutats i indrets.

EM


----------



## belén

Bones,
Per aquí Biel és molt comú, però sempre és diminutiu de Gabriel. 

Salut!
Be


----------



## Eva Maria

belén said:


> Bones,
> Per aquí Biel és molt comú, però sempre és diminutiu de Gabriel.
> 
> Salut!
> Be


 
Ah, gràcies, Belén!

Doncs ja sabem d'on ve! Trobo que és un diminutiu de nom maco!

EM


----------



## Dixie!

Jo també tinc entès que Biel prové originàriament de Gabriel, però amb el temps ha adquirit una personalitat pròpia, per dir-ho d'alguna manera, i ha esdevingut un nom independent (avui parlo raro, disculpeu-me), com ara Laia, com heu comentat més amunt.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Bones,
> Per aquí Biel és molt comú, però sempre és diminutiu de Gabriel.
> 
> Salut!
> Be


 
Sí: a mi em fa tot l'efecte que això de dir Biel als Gabriels ve de Mallorca: allí n'hi ha un fotimer, igual que Tomeu per Bartomeu.


----------

